# Total 2% για αρχή, και βλέπουμε...



## zephyrous (Oct 21, 2008)

Με νόστιμο πρόβειο γιαουρτάκι υποδέχτηκαν οι θαμώνες της πλατείας Εξαρχείων τον αξιαγάπητο αναπληρωτή κυβερνητικό εκπρόσωπο Ευάγγελο Αντώναρο, που αναπάντεχα μας τίμησε με την επίσκεψή του μετά το τέλος της απεργιακής πορείας.

Σε ερώτηση αν του άρεσε, δήλωσε "ουδέν σχόλιον".

Φήμες που θέλουν το γιαούρτι βιολογικό ελέγχονται ως ανακριβείς...


----------



## sopherina (Oct 21, 2008)

Άσχετο: Θυμάται κανείς τη στιχομυθία στους Απαράδεκτους όταν γιαούρτωσαν τον Σπύρο σε μια κατάληψη;
-Αγάπη μου, τι σου 'ριξαν, Αγελαδίτσα;
-Αγελαδίτσα δε νομίζω, Βελουτέλα πρέπει να 'τανε!
Τι πηγε να κάνει αυτός στην πλατεία Εξαρχείων;


----------



## curry (Oct 22, 2008)

sopherina said:


> Τι πηγε να κάνει αυτός στην πλατεία Εξαρχείων;


 Σ' αυτή τη χώρα τι κάνει, αναρωτιέμαι...


----------



## kapa18 (Oct 22, 2008)

Μα είναι πράγματα αυτά; Γιαούρτι σε έναν κρατικό λειτουργό; Μετά φταίει η ΓΑΔΑ που αφιερώνει με πολλή αγάπη στα Εξάρχεια το "Con venti quatro mila μπάτσοι"... ;-D


----------



## Lexoplast (Oct 22, 2008)

Μάλλον θα τους είχε ξεμείνει κανένα από την εποχή της ΜΕΒΓΑΛ. Τότε (13/09/2006) o Ευάγγελος είχε πει τα εξής συγκινητικά (οι ευαίσθητες πάρτε χαρτομάντηλο):

*[FONT=&quot]Η ανοχή της σημερινής κυβέρνησης σε οποιοδήποτε κρούσμα διαφθοράς είναι μηδενική.[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] Συνεπώς, όπου εμφανίζονται τέτοια φαινόμενα, θα αντιμετωπίζονται αποτελεσματικά, όπως πρέπει να αντιμετωπίζονται αποτελεσματικά σε κάθε δημοκρατική ευνομούμενη κοινωνία. Κάτι που δεν γινόταν για πολλά χρόνια στο παρελθόν. […] H σημερινή κυβέρνηση έχει την αποφασιστικότητα να επιβάλει το νόμο προς όλες τις κατευθύνσεις σε σχέση με την πάταξη της διαφθοράς. *Κανείς μα κανείς απολύτως δεν είναι πάνω από το νόμο.* […] H κυβέρνηση έχει αναλάβει όλες εκείνες τις θεσμικές πρωτοβουλίες οι οποίες επιβάλλονται και είναι απαραίτητες, προκειμένου να αντιμετωπιστεί και αυτό το συγκεκριμένο, παγκόσμιο όπως γνωρίζετε, φαινόμενο. Κάνουμε τα σωστά βήματα προς τη σωστή κατεύθυνση και λαμβάνουμε πρωτοβουλίες που θα έπρεπε να είχαν ληφθεί εδώ και πολλά χρόνια. Και αυτό δεν είχε γίνει. Σημασία έχει το αποτέλεσμα. Και *τα αποτελέσματα θα τα δείτε σύντομα.* […] Η θέση της σημερινής κυβέρνησης είναι σαφέστατη. Όπου υπάρχουν στοιχεία, όπου υπάρχουν καταγγελίες για θέματα διαφθοράς, *τα πάμε εμείς οι ίδιοι εκεί που πρέπει να τα πάμε.* Στον Εισαγγελέα και στις διωκτικές αρχές. Δεν κάνουμε αυτό που γινόταν για πολλά χρόνια στην Ελλάδα: Να κλείνουμε τα μάτια και να κάνουμε, όπως έκαναν εγγράφως και κορυφαία στελέχη της προηγούμενης κυβέρνησης, ότι δεν υπάρχει τίποτε. [/FONT][FONT=&quot][…] A[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ντίθετα με ό,τι συνέβαινε στο παρελθόν, όπου οι υποθέσεις και οι καταγγελίες «μπαίνανε κάτω από το χαλί»…[/FONT]


----------

